# My Book Sales Update



## Mikeyboy_esq (May 2, 2017)

I'm happy to report that I sold a little over 50 books last month. Not a record breaker, but still a solid month for a newbie author like me. I'm sure that number is unimpressive to many folks, but I can tell you that I'm grateful for each and every sale and hope my books continue to help readers learn something useful or interesting.


----------



## who me? (May 2, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> I'm happy to report that I sold a little over 50 books last month. Not a record breaker, but still a solid month for a newbie author like me. I'm sure that number is unimpressive to many folks, but I can tell you that I'm grateful for each and every sale and hope my books continue to help readers learn something useful or interesting.



congratulations

that is a big increase over your previous sales
what did you do to help promote the book 

what do you attribute the most help to increasing your sales to ?


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (May 2, 2017)

Thanks.  I believe sales of my first book were probably boosted by the award that it won in February (which provided some much-needed publicity on social media.).  Also, my Amazon ads continue to be fruitful for my first book.


----------



## who me? (May 2, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> Thanks.  I believe sales of my first book were probably boosted by the award that it won in February (which provided some much-needed publicity on social media.).  Also, my Amazon ads continue to be fruitful for my first book.




what amazon ads do you think paid for themselves in added book sales


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (May 3, 2017)

If you purchase Amazon sponsored ads, they automatically keep track of the number of clicks that your ads receive and which keywords the Amazon user entered to find your ad.  Also, if the Amazon user clicked on your ad and also clicked on the buy button during the same visit, that is also recorded.  Of course, it is possible that someone viewed my Amazon ad, logged out, then came back later and purchased my book, so its not 100% accurate.  Also, it doesn't keep track of any returned books (e.g., if a user accidentally clicked on the buy button and reported it).  But their tracking system does capture many of the direct sales from the Amazon ads.   So I can tell when each one of my Amazon sponsored ads has resulted in sales and how much I spent on those ads.


----------



## who me? (May 3, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> If you purchase Amazon sponsored ads, they automatically keep track of the number of clicks that your ads receive and which keywords the Amazon user entered to find your ad.  Also, if the Amazon user clicked on your ad and also clicked on the buy button during the same visit, that is also recorded.  Of course, it is possible that someone viewed my Amazon ad, logged out, then came back later and purchased my book, so its not 100% accurate.  Also, it doesn't keep track of any returned books (e.g., if a user accidentally clicked on the buy button and reported it).  But their tracking system does capture many of the direct sales from the Amazon ads.   So I can tell when each one of my Amazon sponsored ads has resulted in sales and how much I spent on those ads.




thanks
i did not know they did it that way

so how many clicks did you get per dollar of ad ?
how many sales did you get per click ?

what was the multiplier on your investment ??
i.e.  dollar net profit per dollar spent on ads


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (May 3, 2017)

Here are the approx. stats (rounded off) for my current Amazon ad for my first book (this ad has been running for approx. 6 weeks)... 

Impressions 310,000
Clicks 190
Avg. Cost Per Click  22 cents
Total Spent  $42
Est. Total Sales  $210
Advertising Cost of Sales 20%

The one stat that Amazon doesn't keep track of is the Total Spent on these Ads compared to how much profits I had on the Total Sales.  They can't know that number b/c some of my book sales from these ads are from different distributors (CreateSpace, KDP and Ingram Spark).  But I know how much profits I made on these sales and I can tell you that my profits for those book sales were much higher than the $42 I spent on this ad todate.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Firemajic (May 4, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> I'm happy to report that I sold a little over 50 books last month. Not a record breaker, but still a solid month for a newbie author like me. I'm sure that number is unimpressive to many folks, but I can tell you that I'm grateful for each and every sale and hope my books continue to help readers learn something useful or interesting.




:applause::applause::applause: Congratulations, Mikeyboy, You have every right to be thrilled and proud, and I thank you for sharing your fabulous news... it is gratifying to hear of someone's success....


----------



## who me? (May 4, 2017)

thanks

that is useful information

you said the other book had worse results

any speculation as to the difference ?


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (May 4, 2017)

Firemajic,
Thank you very much!  I appreciate the kind words of support, and I sincerely wish your book(s) great success too.


who me?,
It's hard to say, but I suspect the reason has something to do with the fact that my 2nd book (a self-publishing guide) is in a very crowded market and so it's harder to get Amazon user's attention.


----------

